# No Power to Trane EX90



## dogduster (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry for the typo, the title in the thread is wrong I have a Trane XR90 not a EX90.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I have seen people on here make this suggestion for folks who don't have knowledge of circuit breaker panels. Since we don't know your knowledge, this suggestion is offered.

When you 'throw' a breaker switch, it must be turned completely off first before it can be reset to on. There are actually 3 positions: off, on and tripped. Some people just push to on position without turning all the way off first.

Sorry if this is something you already knew.


----------



## dogduster (Nov 24, 2011)

I was aware of that and that is not the issue. But I do appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

an easy and quick check is to put the fan switch on the thermostat in the "on" position, if the fan does not come on then more then likely you have no power, or the thermostat is bad. Any other advise I could give you would involve the use of a volt meter.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Push in the furnace panels to verify that the door switch is depressed.

Do you have a dog outside by the condenser?
Rodents, pets and weed eaters can damage the control wire to the condenser. This can pop the low voltage fuse in the furnace if one is present and damage the 24VAC 40VA transformer if a 3 amp fuse is not present.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if you don't even have LEDs or stat lights your 24Vs is tripped or burnt on the secondary or primary...if you have a meter shu the servcie switch OFF on the side of the furnace...remove the Black/White off the primary and ring it out if continuity shows try the Yellow/Blue on the secondary same continuity might be the board verify 24Vs out of the TR into the board


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

agree with biggles look for failed 24v maybe a fuse on control board...door swtich...also check with a meter 120 volt to on-off switch.....I have seen loose netural in box as well........


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if you ever have led on the stat always do as you did...put FAN to ON on the subbase to verify 24Volts and fan relay operation...if just leds(up on stat or within furnace)then you work the board with the fan relay keep in mind the heating supply fan runs thru the board LO or Med LO speed not like FAN/ON off the subbase which is HI FAN


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check for a emergency switch at the top of the stairs, see if its turned off. 

then as others said, it could be the furnace transformer is burnt out, or a fuse on the control board.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

oh man..... there is at least 50 reasons the thing is not working....... 101 furnace repair.....is there line voltage to furnace..please advise then we can help you from there.....:whistling2::whistling2: its really not that hard


----------

